# Easter 44



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Ain’t got me a nice heavy American steel firearm for several weeks. Easter Bunny found me a S&W 29-6
Classic 44magnum. Rubber grips have got to go.


----------



## jeff rod builder (Sep 21, 2014)

I would say show that to ezbite but he would need a safe space to go to after seeing a quality handgun


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Had one...sold it...still have the Glock family tho.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

loweman165 said:


> Had one...sold it...still have the Glock family tho.


We all make mistakes😳


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Well, I’ll be fitting this dude out with a nice set of S&W Target Grips. I guess I could donate the rubber grips to be rendered down and made into Glocks.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Looking better already. There should be a law against rubber grips on quality firearms. Had this set on my Mountain Gun 29-8. Got them off Dovan on trade. Now rubbers back on Mountain Gun. Got to get one more set of RD but targets to get out of musical grip game.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Iron looks great, but that wood needs some styling.. checkering would cheer it up.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Popspastime said:


> Iron looks great, but that wood needs some styling.. checkering would cheer it up.


I never care if gun is sad until I decide if it is a keeper. Would never checker a set of smooth wood grips. If you don’t like smooth there are plenty guys who will swap checkered for them. I would never put smooth grips on guns I shoot one handed.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

A smooth grip just reminds me of something unfinished. Only done a few grips but many rifles and shotguns. I'd never trade a set of hand checkered grips for smoothies..lol.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Some guys are nuts for smooth grips. I usually take them to shows and trade them for checkered. I’ve got 41 now with Smoothies that I can’t wait to trade off. Grips not the 41.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

You have 41 sets of smooth grips!! That’s crazy


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

No! No, No, I have one model 41 S&W that has smooth grips. They look nice but I don’t like them.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

"Drm50, it’s hard to keep up with all that you have over there! You wheel and deal more than anyone I know! Some day I’ll hopefully make it down to Southern Ohio and see the arsenal that you have maybe bring and exchange a few goodies with you. 


View attachment 487489

[/QUOTE]


----------

